# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  The fall of the cabal -The sequel Part 26

## QuaseMarco

The Cabals torture strategy had worked brilliantly. People had become lethargic and simply failed to notice the insane amount of cases of thrombosis, pulmonary embolisms, strokes, serious heart problems, and miscarriages. People dropped dead live on TV, but all that was taken in was the ever repeating slogan: The Covid vaccines are safe and effective In reality, the Covid vaccines contained a deadly poison, killing some people immediately, others within weeks or months. The combination of graphene, spike proteins, and nano-bots had been perfectly adjusted to kill millions of people, as confirmed by international tenders, alarming VAERS predictions, and the Liquefying Bio-Sludge Bill, legalising the spreading of human remains over crops as fertilizer.In this final episode about the Covid tragedy, we wrap up what will referred to (in future times) as the most heinous genocide in the history of mankind. Can mankind be saved? Of course! But first, lets take a look at the shocking facts as presented in this final Covid episode...

https://rumble.com/v1xsglg-the-fall-...l-part-26.html

----------

teeceetx (Yesterday),WarriorRob (01-13-2023)

----------


## WarriorRob

There needs to be consequences against these Evil people, it's crimes against humanity, they are still pushing the vaccines, assume not enough died to satify these evil F*ckers :Angry20:

----------

QuaseMarco (01-13-2023),teeceetx (Yesterday)

----------


## QuaseMarco

The video is disturbing especially when it turns to vaccine shedding and graphene oxide in the environment, drugs and even in some feminine hygiene products.

----------

teeceetx (Yesterday),WarriorRob (01-13-2023)

----------


## WarriorRob

> The video is disturbing especially when it turns to vaccine shedding and graphene oxide in the environment, drugs and even in some feminine hygiene products.


I heard the reason why Bill Masturgates is buying up our farmland is to put this crap in our food supply, assume that's the reason China is as well :Dontknow:

----------

QuaseMarco (Yesterday),teeceetx (Yesterday)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I heard the reason why Bill Masturgates is buying up our farmland is to put this crap in our food supply, assume that's the reason China is as well


A national security risk.  What good is our Federal Govt?
Apparently they are selling us out!

----------

teeceetx (Yesterday),WarriorRob (Yesterday)

----------


## teeceetx

There is but one way to stop this.

----------

Jen (Yesterday)

----------


## WarriorRob

> A national security risk.  What good is our Federal Govt?
> Apparently they are selling us out!


It seems to me China plays a big role in our Country, 80% of our Pharmaceuticals come from China, look at all of our clothes, tools ect. they all come from China for the most part. We have politicians having sex with spies, we have Chinese spy Politician chaffeurs, we have Chinese funded puppet think tanks, buying up our farmland and monuments and China owned TikToc and on and on. I heard they are already in Africa and moving on Brazil :Angry20:

----------


## Jen

I will watch it.

----------


## Jen

> There is but one way to stop this.


My thought is that it will take intervention by God. There is no one man or no number of good men who can fix an evil so entrenched.  

What is your way?

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Many of us will die.........hopefully most deaths will be the old (me) and the stupid.


you know that is wrong. many young and not so young were forced to take the deadly medicine.

----------


## Jen

> you know that is wrong. many young and not so young were forced to take the deadly medicine.


And that is what bothers me most.  We are watching them fall dead right on television....  Young, healthy, fit.......collapsing and dying.  It is breaking my heart to see it and to know it.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> It seems to me China plays a big role in our Country, 80% of our Pharmaceuticals come from China, look at all of our clothes, tools ect. they all come from China for the most part. We have politicians having sex with spies, we have Chinese spy Politician chaffeurs, we have Chinese funded puppet think tanks, buying up our farmland and monuments and China owned TikToc and on and on. I heard they are already in Africa and moving on Brazil


This is true.... another reason they had to get rid of Trump.  China owns us.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> And that is what bothers me most.  We are watching them fall dead right on television....  Young, healthy, fit.......collapsing and dying.  It is breaking my heart to see it and to know it.


And what large percentage of the population continue to be in denial?

The psychological operation continues in the media. 

Denial... denial....denial................It's not the vaccine.

----------

